# 1239/AC-51 in limp mode no error



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I looked at diagnostic mode on spyglass, because the car worked this morning and saw that my brake input was .4 to 4.5 and as I repeated pressing the brake it changed to 2.1 to 4.5. 
Would that make the curtis act like that? It is probably a loose or wet connection? or a bad transducer? 
-Mike


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What does the car do if you disconnect the brake transducer?


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

If I pull the voltage feeding the transducer the car works fine but of course without regen.
I re-did all connections and car works fine. In the process of testing I inadvertently pulled the ground from both the brake transducer and the throttle when I turned the key on and hit start the motor went full throttle. Very scary. I have wired very carefully by the schematics. It surprised me it could start up at full throttle at all.


----------



## Stephan (Jun 15, 2017)

zapyourrideguy said:


> If I pull the voltage feeding the transducer the car works fine but of course without regen.
> I re-did all connections and car works fine. In the process of testing I inadvertently pulled the ground from both the brake transducer and the throttle when I turned the key on and hit start the motor went full throttle. Very scary. I have wired very carefully by the schematics. It surprised me it could start up at full throttle at all.


Interesting your scary test when motor went full throttle. I have a current problem which sounds about the same. did this situation ever happened again to you? And how is the car running now?


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

After that point I believe I disabled the brake transducer so it never happened again


----------

